# Kanye West



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Okay, showman? Genius? Idiot? Questionable guy?

Producer, rapper, performer, performance artist, and celebrity. Nothing seems to be what it seems with Kanye on the move.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Well he's definitely an idiot. Everything else is debatable. I'm not really a fan though.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

He's a nasty a**hole, but the Kardashians will find a way to damage his life.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Let's see. Personally I like and dislike the guy's personality and a few of his albums are really good gems... My Dark Twisted Fantasy is probably his best album so far. That and Watch the Throne which is his collab with Jay-Z.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Kanye? He's not much to me


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

'As a man I am flawed - but my music is perfect...' 

Give me a break already...


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I loathe him. What modicum of talent he might have is outshone by his raving, ranting, delusional self-obsession and arrogance. For me, the greatest artists show humility and appreciate their offerings are enjoyed by the public. West *demands* adulation and denigrates nearly everyone else. He has a superiority and inferiority complex all at the same time. He's an idiot.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is an excerpt from his essay recently in Paper Magazine:

"One time I was at the dentist's office and I was given nitrous gas and I was vibing out - I guess that's my version of Steve Jobs and his LSD trip - when I had this first thought: What is the meaning of life? And then I thought, To give. What's the key to happiness? Happiness. What do you want in life? When you give someone something, should they give you something in return? No. We don't have to expect to be compensated by the person we give to. Just give. I'm a Christian so I'll speak in Christian terms: God will give you tenfold. Then I said in my mind - I'm still under the gas and getting my teeth cleaned - But I just want to be remembered. And I immediately corrected myself. I said, It doesn't even matter if I'm remembered. I came out of the gas and had a completely new attitude on everything. It's fine to not get credit for everything; it's almost better. For the amount of things that I really want to do, it can only work if I'm credited for about 20 percent of them. Because if I'm really credited for the amount of things that I'm going to do and what I want to do, it's just too much. The reward is in the deed itself. The times that I've looked like a crazy person - when I was screaming at an interviewer or screaming from the stage - all I was screaming was, "Help me to help more! I've given all I've got. I've gone into ******* debt. It's all I've got to give. But if I had a little bit more opportunity, I could give so much more." That's what I was screaming for. Help me to help more." (http://www.papermag.com/2015/04/kanye_west.php)

Apparently this isn't the ravings of an egomatic. He's definitely trying to be a self-less Christian in this case.

Perhaps all that ego beating is just for show and image when he's out in public. As a private person, he could be different.

And I'm not sure what to make of it.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

I really think that he is PRETENDING TO BE A MORON.Most of these people are actors for the fans as you know.Most rapper are not real/true gangsters they just say that on the albums so they can sell.NEGATIVE STUFF SOME PEOPLE LIKE.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

mtmailey said:


> I really think that he is PRETENDING TO BE A MORON.Most of these people are actors for the fans as you know.Most rapper are not real/true gangsters they just say that on the albums so they can sell.NEGATIVE STUFF SOME PEOPLE LIKE.


I don't think that Kanye West ever pretended to be a gangster rapper. He has always been classified as a mainstream backpacker rapper for the hipsters.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> I don't think that Kanye West ever pretended to be a gangster rapper. He has always been classified as a mainstream backpacker rapper for the hipsters.


And hipsters are douche bags of the highest order so it all works out.


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

He's got his good and his bad sides like all of us. 

I think he has some massive ego issues, or at least might have and focuses pretty heavily on racism, is borderline a nerd, sometimes a bit of a dick - and has some decent music. 

That's what I could gather from my (extremely limited) exposure to everything Kanye.


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> 'As a man I am flawed - but my music is perfect...'
> 
> Give me a break already...


What's the problem?

Do you want him to say "as a man I'm perfect but my music is flawed" or possibly even "As a man I'm flawed and music is also flawed - don't buy my records"?

Give me a break, man.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Lucifer Saudade said:


> What's the problem?
> 
> Do you want him to say "as a man I'm perfect but my music is flawed" or possibly even "As a man I'm flawed and music is also flawed - don't buy my records"?
> 
> Give me a break, man.


Indeed and for me, it's important to watch your throne.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Lucifer Saudade said:


> What's the problem?
> 
> Do you want him to say "as a man I'm perfect but my music is flawed" or possibly even "As a man I'm flawed and music is also flawed - don't buy my records"?
> 
> Give me a break, man.


I'd prefer it if he was to shut up altogether.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Anticipating West's new album out soon. I just grabbed Yeezus from iTunes last week.


----------



## GhenghisKhan (Dec 25, 2014)

I stopped listenning to rap perhaps a decade ago, but it seems to me that rap lost something in the process. 

I guess that when rap went mainstream, it was bound to happen. 

Pop artists are the P.T. Barnums of music. When I hear my peers talk about Kanye and the likes in near reverential tones, it seems to me it is often more about social climbing and bonding then it is about the music.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

If you want to explore rap again someday, go to the small labels and underground route instead. Kanye is not where it is at.



GhenghisKhan said:


> I stopped listenning to rap perhaps a decade ago, but it seems to me that rap lost something in the process.
> 
> I guess that when rap went mainstream, it was bound to happen.
> 
> Pop artists are the P.T. Barnums of music. When I hear my peers talk about Kanye and the likes in near reverential tones, it seems to me it is often more about social climbing and bonding then it is about the music.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)




----------

